# [Regular Season Game 75] Houston Rockets at Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(48-26)/(40-34)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, April 1, 10:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Nash / Richardson / Hill / Barnes / O'Neal*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets' playoff seeding depends heavily on how the team fares during a daunting stretch of schedule before the postseason.
> 
> There's even more at stake for the Phoenix Suns in the regular season's final two weeks.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

A win here would put us into second.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need this. Suns are done for the year, so hopefully they dont bring too much of their A game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

They're hitting EVERYTHING!!!! Amazing we're even in the game. I need the law of averages to take effect.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Great.... now they finally miss and we don't grab the rebounds.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man we are just bombing 3 pointers from all over...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I see we came out to play tonight. I mean you would think in the closing games of the season we would actually play with some intensity?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We cant allow them to shoot 65% for the half. Come on where is the D


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we let them score 67 points at the half. 67! My goodness where the hell is the defense!?!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I see the law of averages have finally kicked in


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam, Scola is having an off game. We need to give it Yao more.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man Scola is like a non factor this game. What in the world happened


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Dam, Scola is having an off game. We need to give it Yao more.


Times like these I wish we had Landry back in the lineup


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn Richardson is just killing us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Uh oh, tied going into the 4th quarter. Our dreaded quarter...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like how Yao got more agressive this half over the first.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

umm ok...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dammit why do we keep losing this lead?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well they just went on a 16-2 run. Nice. Typical 4th quarter Rockets...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Unbelievable. This game is over. And the screwed up part is that this was probably the game we should not have let go. Because its only going to get harder from this point out.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WTF Yao. I cant believe he just did that!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

fail


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> fail


An epic one at that


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rockets games can be so frustrating sometimes.

i'm still trying to figure out why scola didn't get touches in the post when he was being guarding by barnes(or even amundson). the ball needs to be going through yao when he's in the game but the rockets still need to take advantage when there are huge mismatches in their favor at other spots.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw Scola post up twice, and he didn't score. One was a offensive foul hook on Barnes, one was a missed short jump hook. From what I've seen, he's never been a good iso player.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Clearly that was the biggest mismatch in the game and we never exploited it. Scola should have been given the chances to murder Barnes inside.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Again we were unable to give Yao the ball AND HE WASNT EVEN BEING FRONTED!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

You might look at the box score and see 18 shots for Yao and think we did an OK job of getting him the ball. But realize that the Suns were single-covering him and playing behind him for all but one possession. And he played 39 minutes. And he barely went to the line. He should have had 25+ FGA's. There will be no more than one or two games like these in the season. We didn't take advantage.

This team looks mentally incapable of consistently go to Yao. They are just not committed. But to win they need to milk his ability, not squander it.


----------

